# Dealing w/ front leg kick. HELP



## hma123 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well sparring tonight, and noticed for a while. One of the better guys in the class, when sparring with. He does the most annoying thing, he consisently throws front/chop kicks to the knee,fast roundhoues,and combines then. But especiall the fast front kick straight to the leg, doesnt feel good, and when commiting he catches me also. His boxing really isnt great,besides the fact that hes been doing it alot longer and is bigger, i still feel my standup is better. but that damn kick sure is annoying and stops me from doing alot of stuff.
Note; he has atleast 20-30 pounds on me, and ALOT more experience.

footwork? more clinching? hit and run? anything?


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 29, 2009)

Forward, side kick or front leg wheels?  See if you can hook underneath it with your forward heel and pull back.  Should pull him forward and off balance if not into full splits.


----------



## hma123 (Jul 29, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Forward, side kick or front leg wheels? See if you can hook underneath it with your forward heel and pull back. Should pull him forward and off balance if not into full splits.


 True, but if im thinking of what your saying, hooking the leg as he kicks? The timing on that would have to be amazing, and I dont want to anticipate it to much since it is all around mma sparring, and also he throws the front kick when in closer range and farther range and quick snapping roundhouse. Checking for the roundhouse? Yeah if its fast enough, but the only thing I can think of for the front kick to the knee is maybe move away, or not stay infront of him to long? Not positive thats why im asking the forum


----------



## Akira (Jul 30, 2009)

Check/block it

Step back

Teep kick him away

You shouldn't be kicking people in the knee during sparring.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 30, 2009)

Close in to close range and hammer in hooks and upper cuts.  If you're allowed to do clinch-work under your rule set, do that too.

You'll still have to be careful when transitioning through ranges or you could eat one, but it's better than staying at his favorite range and eating one after another.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 30, 2009)

Try using a little bit more lateral footwork, make the front leg a moving target.  Check the kick with your front leg, then land the front leg advanced from it's starting position and fire off a cross hook combo (I really like to dig the hook into the ribs), then follow up as appropriate.  If he's staying too far back to land the punches well, use the advance step to turn you into a round kick to the ribs.  

Make him pay every time he throws it and he'll stop throwing it.  

If he's throwing the kick when you commit, fake a commit step, get him to bring his leg up to check you, then come in hard while he's still on one leg.  

Personally, if someone is throwing kicks straight at my knees while sparring in class, I'm gonna hit them HARD every time they try it (probably just to the body the first few times though).  You're not even supposed to kick straight to the knee in actual ring fights.


----------



## Frostbite (Aug 2, 2009)

Work on angles.  If he's throwing a push kick with his lead leg, angle so you can still jab and hit him with your cross but he can't get his kicks in.  If he's an orthodox boxer, you should keep your footwork moving to the left.  Stay out of range of his front kick, and if he's predictable with it, punish him with a round kick to the other leg.  If you're moving to the outside of his lead and avoiding his front kicks, you should be setting yourself up for some inside work on him.  If he's as bad a boxer as you say he is, you should be able to work him pretty good, once you're inside his kicks.

If he's working the front kick with his back leg, he's giving up a ton of distance to do that.  Work that to your advantage.

Like Iklawson said, if you can get in the clinch, exploit your range on him punish him with knees and elbows.


----------



## still learning (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello, Before he throws his kicks...he is setting you up for...HE knows it is an effective weapon for him and it works for him....

Learn how he sets it up...than you will learn what counter for each style of his attacks....THIS WILL TAKE SOME TIME TO LEARN IT!

If there is time...catching his kicks...will unbalance him...and he will learn you guys are catching on his (set-ups) and will use less of it...

Remember if a technique works well....you will use it more often...his kicks works very well for him....very SMART guy here!

If the leg is twice his size?  ...stay twice as far away....

Aloha,

PS: longer the legs...the easier to reach the ground...


----------



## Mike Hamer (Aug 6, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> Work on angles.



What HE said. 

A nice 45 degree angle followed by a hammerfist to the leg should work great 

(please note that I am no expert and have only been training for a few years, but its my opinion)


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

get him to committ the kick and counter quickly closing the distance - try also throwing a double jab to the chest or kneck and this may give him a few more problems with timing his counter when he's got more attacks to deal with!


----------

